# Military move with aquariums



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

So, In my job description i am posted every 5 years or so.
I am curious to find a way to bring my fish with me over a 5-10 day road trip. I have ideas of fish in coolers with bubblers and submergible filters etc... I will have quite a few fish...but i am open to hear other peoples ideas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can do like people who show fish at conventions. Travel with them in containers (not necessarily coolers) and hook up filters/heaters each night in the hotel. Heated car only...no restaurant stops until they are set up in the hotel room.

Or you can bag/ship them overnight to new location. Then someone would either have to hold/ship for you the day before you arrive, or someone would have to receive and unbag them for you at the destination into prepared tanks.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Also stop feeding them 2 days before the move so they will not create waste that will foul up your water.


----------



## omac84 (Jan 2, 2016)

Those are good replies thank you
does anyone else have any different ideas?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Folks might have all kinds of ideas, but the way DJRansome says is the way to do it. There are folks doing this all the time - people going to fish conventions with their show fish and stock they buy and sell. Might as well learn from them!

Oh, and regarding the advice of heated cars/no restaurant stops in winter, that advice needs to be taken seriously! Guess how I know 

Last but not least, this works well for domestic transfers, and maybe even when going from the US to Canada. But once you move between continents, you need to sell the fish and start over on the other end. I've done it several times, and eventually gave up on fish for some years. I don't have any right now, because I moved from the US to NZ a little over a year ago, and have not gotten around yet to set something up.


----------



## docnic (Feb 2, 2014)

Omac84-- have you looked into whether the military would pay to ship the fish? I'm moving cross country in June and will be in the same boat. I'd rather not give them away, but I'm sure a cross country drive will not bode well for them. I'm going to look into shipping prices, but it just occurred to me that the military might cover it. I'm sure it's not a question they're asked often, and my local PSD is terrible (from what I hear).

On a side note, I think I'm coming out your way- Bremerton.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/BESTEK-Inverter-C ... apter+plug

Get something like this to hook up a bubbler. Don't worry about the filter, just don't feed them. You won't be able to plug in a heater to it through or it will drain your battery.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the kind of thing you should think about before you buy the fish 

Yes - absolutely possible to take them with you.


----------

